# Spot available for the Redfish Regatta



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Just found out my fishing partner has to work. So if you are boatless and want to fish the Regatta shot me a pm with your name and number. You will need your own rods,gear and food and drink. Fuel is taken care of. half the entry fee $10. It would also help if you have a digital camera so I dont have to steal my wifes new one.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

still looking


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

What is the date?

If I am back in town I will be available.

Lord knows I could use a fishing break right now.

Thanks

Sky


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Regatta is this Saturday from 8 to 3. Also have a get together at Mcrae afterwards catered by OceanMan. Kick as coconut AJ and few other things to soak up the beer.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

You can come with me!!!! Jim T's # 2 enemy. Pomp newbie and myself ras ofnow....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

one other requirement is to know cpr and have lifeguard skills. If I'm not mistaken shad fell out of the boat a few years ago....We don't need a member to drown during this event


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/20/2009)*one other requirement is to know cpr and have lifeguard skills. If I'm not mistaken shad fell out of the boat a few years ago....We don't need a member to drown during this event


That was Scott aka parrothead two years in a row. However I about fell in from laughing so hard that I lost my balance.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

damnit, I knew it was you or your partner....I was just hoping it was you so i could talk a little trash. oh well


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (2/20/2009)*damnit, I knew it was you or your partner....I was just hoping it was you so i could talk a little trash. oh well


If it makes you fell any better it did cost the price of shirt from Jimt so I did not have to listen to him wine about being cold.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on guys, Shad is a good capt. and fishing with him you will have a good shot at 2nd place.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Ocean Man (2/20/2009)*Come on guys, Shad is a great capt. and fishing with him you will have agreat shot at1st place.


Thank for the kind words Matt. I went ahead and corrected to how you meant to say it.


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Still need a partner? Pm with ur phone number if you do.


----------



## Msstdog (Sep 28, 2007)

Spot filled


----------

